# Fiat Ducato 2.0 engine



## path (Jul 8, 2010)

We are thinking of buying an Autotrail Tracker with 2.0 fiat Ducato engine, The gross weight is 3000kg. Will this engine be powerful enough? has anybody got a Tracker?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

This may sound like a clever answer, it's not meant to be but test drive it and see. Make sure the route includes a main road with a good uphill section.

I once bought a van following a test drive, the salesman went with me and directed me. On my way home in my newly purchased van I discovered that it was badly underpowered. Only then did it dawn on on me why the salesman had directed me on the test drive, he made sure I didn't try a hill of any significance. Live and learn I thought. 

Two thousand pounds and one nice aftermarket turbo later it was a great van, Alan.


----------



## trackerman (Aug 16, 2005)

We have an Autotrail Tracker which we bought new in 2004. We continue to be absolutely delighted with it - excellent workmanship with only one very minor problem on delivery which was quickly sorted by the dealer. We haveve found no problems with having a 2.0litre engine - apart from a leaking high pressure fuel pump which was picked up on the MOT earlier this year and cost us over £600 to replace!

Over the years we have looked at many other 2-bearth coachbuilts but have found nothing to match what we have.

Please pm me if you require any further details.

Stuart


----------



## trackerman (Aug 16, 2005)

We have an Autotrail Tracker which we bought new in 2004. We continue to be absolutely delighted with it - excellent workmanship with only one very minor problem on delivery which was quickly sorted by the dealer. We haveve found no problems with having a 2.0litre engine - apart from a leaking high pressure fuel pump which was picked up on the MOT earlier this year and cost us over £600 to replace!

Over the years we have looked at many other 2-bearth coachbuilts but have found nothing to match what we have.

Please pm me if you require any further details.

Stuart


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

We've got a van with the 2.0 JTD lump in it. It was Ok as standard but I had it remapped anyway as I normally tow a boat. I'm sure you'll have no issues at all.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Path, I believe that your 3000 Kg is the original FIAT van plate which should have been upgraded with an A/T plate.
See other forum :wink:


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

We have a CI carioca with same engine and find it hard work to be honest. Ours has the over cabin bed so the bulbous bit affects both performance and economy. We get about 23 mpg tops and even on a motorway even the slightest incline means 4th or even 3rd gear. I would seriously do a good test drive before deciding.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

It's OK in a low profile (we had a Carioca 15P) but I wouldn't want it in any van that has a quiff.


----------



## path (Jul 8, 2010)

We are test driving one tomorrow.Thank you so much for your replies. I feel happier about it now.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Driven sensibly they can be very economical as well, some people who hired our 15P left Cambs with a full tank and only chickened out and filled up in Inverness because they didn't know how far it would be to the next filling station that was open over the weekend.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

My 2.0 has averaged 30 MPG over many thousands of miles.
I check after every tank full.


----------



## trackerman (Aug 16, 2005)

OK path - so how did the test drive go?

Stuart


----------



## path (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello Stuart. Sorry I've only just got back to you.We didn't have the test drive. When we arrived at the dealers the MH was in a grubby state and not presented well. We decided if it was going to be like that before we bought a MH from them what would they be like afterwards. We decided to walk away.
We have just bought a Tracker today from another dealer. It is a 2009 EKS and in an immaculate condition. Only done just over 4000 miles.Had to pay much more than we intended but we are happy.Can't wait to pick it up. Thanks for your help Stuart.


----------



## trackerman (Aug 16, 2005)

Good morning path

I would suggest that you made a wise decision on the original Tracker - like you I consider the condition of the presented item is a reflection of the overall service attitude of the supplier (whatever the product).

I'm delighted that you now have sourced another one and trust that you will enjoy this as much as we continue to enjoy ours.

Good luck & kind regards
Stuart


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

I had my 100bhp 2 litre remapped at a cost of only about £250 and was very pleased with result increasing BHP to about 130 and fuel economy the latter to about 35mpg.


----------

